# Apache 2.0.46 (no httpd.conf)

## zakl

I've been scanning throught the documentation @ www.apache.org for Apache httpd 2.0 webservers.  Usually, in all the past versions I've used, httpd.conf was either placed by the rpm file, or created during compile time.  

After it emerged, apache 2.0.46 config was located in /etc/apache2/conf, but there is no httpd.conf file.  The only two config files I get are:

apache2.conf  commonapache2.conf

as well as a vhosts directory with some vhost config files.

Also, when I start the daemon, it gives me the following error:

root@logical init.d # ./apache2 restart

 * Starting apache2...

apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

Is there something wrong?  Where's httpd.conf?  And where do I set the "server's fully qualified domain name"?

Thanks, 

Zak

----------

## himpierre

Hello

apache2.conf = httpd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
> 
> 

 

Try to prevent loading mod_unique stuff in apache2.conf.

regards

Thomas

----------

## niki

hi

/etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf is the main config file of apache2.

In it the other config files (commonapche2.conf, vhosts, ...) are included.

Form apache2.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ###
> 
> ### Global Configuration
> ...

 

The ServerName is in apache2.conf.

----------

## zakl

Thanks, I commented the line

```
LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so
```

as told, and it started with no problem.

Thanks for the help,

Zak

----------

## carbon

i also commented out the unique modules line to avoid the same problem you were having, but it didnt solve the problem on my machine, does it require a reboot?  :Confused: 

----------

## puggy

 *carbon wrote:*   

> i also commented out the unique modules line to avoid the same problem you were having, but it didnt solve the problem on my machine, does it require a reboot? 

 

If you make changes to apache you'll have to restart it:

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

 for apache2.

Puggy

----------

## carbon

i did that, didnt help

----------

## puggy

 *carbon wrote:*   

> i did that, didnt help

 

Have you set ServerName?

Puggy

----------

## carbon

in apache2.conf?

----------

## puggy

 *carbon wrote:*   

> in apache2.conf?

 

Yes or in the commonapache2.conf, I believe either would work. I don't quite know whay it can't pull your servername itself though. No entry in /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname for you current IP address?

Puggy

----------

## carbon

i dont have a static ip, i use DNS to map my dynamic ip,

so what do i do with /etc/hosts to make apache know what my ip is

----------

## puggy

 *carbon wrote:*   

> i dont have a static ip, i use DNS to map my dynamic ip,
> 
> so what do i do with /etc/hosts to make apache know what my ip is

 

Apache doesn't need to know. It just needs to know the name of your server. e.g. mydomain.dydns.com

Puggy

----------

## madmango

i have set my FQDN properly in /etc/hostname and still get the same problem

----------

## devon

Check out the ServerName option in the conf file.

----------

## carbon

alright!! it worked   :Laughing: 

----------

